# DC Rat breeders / Rescues



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello! We're looking to adopt another rat, but want to go to someplace reputable (ie other than petco). Do you know of a rat bredder or rescue that you would recommend? Preferrably in DC, but if you know they have a car Virginia or Maryland would work as well (unfortunately, we don't have a car and therefore would have trouble bringing him / her home!). 

Thank you in advance for your help everyone!


----------

